# 1938 26” Shelby Flying Cloud Airflo Vintage Bike, Ladies Model



## Kansas Mason (Mar 3, 2022)

This bike is in very good condition and is all original. Chrome Tank. Step-through model. Rare! The Shelby Cycle Company is known for having produced some of the most desirable collector bicycles. In 1928 they manufactured and sold the “Lindy Flyer”, a bicycle with a Charles Lindbergh theme. In the late 1930’s they made the Shelby Speedline Airflo, a radically styled bike that is very sought after today. In the 1950’s Shelby was responsible for the Donald Duck bicycles, which were painted yellow and blue with a duck head on the front of the frame. Shelby, like other manufacturers of the time made bicycles for other retailers such as Montgomery Ward, Spiegel, Gambles stores, Firestone, and Goodyear.​


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2022)

.


----------



## stezell (Mar 3, 2022)

I reported your post to the moderators and they should be able to put them in the proper section. 

V/r 
Sean


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2022)

stezell said:


> I reported your post to the moderators and they should be able to put them in the proper section.
> 
> V/r
> Sean



So did I. It's already been moved to the Stuff on eBay, CL, FB section


----------



## stezell (Mar 3, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> So did I. It's already been moved to the Stuff on eBay, CL, FB section



Good man, Mike!


----------



## mrg (Mar 3, 2022)

I don’t see any prices or link?


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 3, 2022)

Link:








						Kansas Masonic Foundation from ClickBid Mobile Bidding Mobile Bidding
					

ClickBid Mobile Bidding Silent Auction for Kansas Masonic Foundation. Smartphone bidding web application.




					cbo.io


----------

